#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Need to set powerpoint slide time duration

## tariqjahangir

Dear Excel forum members i have created slide show in power point there is three slide show when i play slide 1 after  slide 2 in between some white backgroud is showing kinly help me please file and background music attached, thanks (need to set each slide time duration 8 or 10 secound) 


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1C3j...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Maureene Coots

In Normal view, click the slide that you want to set the timing for. On the Transitions tab, in the Timing group, under Advance Slide, select the After check box, and then enter the number of seconds that you want the slide to appear on the screen. Repeat the process for each slide that you want to set the timing for.

----------

